# Sportcast Nationals Questions



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Bob , do you need anyone to bring along anything for the weekend. Is Jim Davis lined up or do you need some score sheets and a laptop . 
Have you got setup volunteers yet . We can help at the end of Saturday and setup Sunday .
Can you think of anything else you might need brought along ?
Has the measuring format been decided upon ,are we measuring between rounds or every other round . If so do you need a eraseable marker and large score board?
How many casts are we planning on ?


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Conn,

I am bringing a laptop and an inverter for power.

I am looking into a printer in the next few days as well.

Help is always appreciated in setting up and tearing down.

Unfortunatly, the weather will determine most of the other things you mentioned

Blaine


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

Conn. have you forgotten anything?


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Conn
We will have 7 cast on Saturday and 5 plus the shootout on Sunday weather permitting.
We would like to measure after each round but as Blaine said weather and time is a factor.Bring a scoreboard if you have one and your help is always appreciated. 
I'll be in Chrisfield on Thursday so the field will be set up early Friday morning and I'll be there all day for anyone wanting to practice.Look foward to seeing everyone. Have a safe trip.
Bob


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Conn, If the colored flags are used, wouldn't 
that be good enough?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Bob , as the Necc delegate , I would like to propose 6 casts for both 150 and 125 on both days . Weather and light levels permitting Shootout on Saturday after the 150g and let everyone hightail it out of Dodge quickly on Sunday some people have a very long drive..
My second proposal is to make the shootout an unlimited event ,braid being allowed for spinning and any weight allowed but a minimum line diameter of .28mm for mono for safety . The current shootout serves no purpose but to add another 150 or 125g cast of which we already have enough ,we should use the shootout to experiment and push the limits of casting.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Not sure I agree with the unlimited shootout for two reasons. I would hate see someone REALLY nail a cast in the shootout and have a potential record cast nulified by too light of a line. 2nd, i'm not sure how safe the 150/.28 combo is.

Just my thoughts,

Tommy


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Conn
Sorry but I can't agree with your rule change ideas for the shoot-out.I concider the line and weight changes a safety factor and not open for discussion.I think the rules as they are now are pretty good and no more changes should be made this year unless it involves the safty of Sportcast members or those visting one of our events.
We have to stay within the rules even for a shootout.In our rules it says "Braided line is not allowed".125 and 150 gram weights are the only weights we will use as stated in our rules.Imagine telling our insurance company or a court of law someone was hurt while we were casting outside of our own rules during a tournament.The whole idea of the shootout is to allow everyone a chance to loosen up their equipment and take a shot at the existing records.It can be a world,national,state or just a personal best record.The shoot-out was not intended to be compitition when created.If everyone feels the shoot-out is not a good thing then we can get rid of it.The reason for only 5 cast on Sunday is to allow time for the shootout and to get everyone on their way home as early as possiable. A caster "may" feel obligated to stay for a 6th cast in the 125 event on Sunday but there is no obligation to cast in the shootout.Seven cast on Saturday to me are necessary and fair for everyone.I think there is a much better chance of breaking off with .31 line and the 150 gram sinker than with the 125 gram and .28 line.I don't know if that is mathmaticly correct but it seems there are more breakoffs with the 150 at our tournaments. The idea is to allow those on a team to cast their best for distance and not be worried about getting three cast on the field for the team.
There is nothing wrong with new ideas but we have rules that are safe and as sure as heck allowing an open event,things would end up being pushed to unsafe extremes.Braided line is great for fishing but to me it doesn't belong on a casting court.It is a danger to animals and especally birds if not found after a breakoff.If tangled they may get free of mono say 10 lb test but braided line of the same diameter may be as heavy as 30 lb test and their struggle with that would result in severe injuries or worse.
One accident or injury to anyone is all it would take to see our insurance canceled or our rates go beyond our budget and none of us want that.I hope my reply come across as being polite and thoughtout.That is how it is intended.
Thank you,
Bob Sales
Director Sportcast USA
ps
For Everyone
Put all suggestions in writting and either mail them to me or give them to me at a tournament.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Bob,

I think that you have answered Conn's question with a justified response. Safety of all is paramount and you have quite rightly pointed out that it would be a tragedy if anything happened during a tournament  

I hope that the event this weekend goes well for all who take part.

Led.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Led
Your response and advise are always welcome.
bob


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Could I be able to use #30 Iron Silk at these events.Its just like using mono,but it probily casts farther.Is it any good for distance casting?


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Don't think you can use iron silk. The line must be florescent in color.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Is Suffix or Ninja line good for Tornament casting?Does it fly?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Bob , no problem with the shootout issue .


----------

